# who has the biggest panfish this season???



## Snocross418 (Feb 16, 2006)

[/IMG]


----------



## MrBluegill (Dec 8, 2005)

that is a buitiful perch....can someboday say pot belly!!!!:lol:


----------



## Snocross418 (Feb 16, 2006)

MrBluegill said:


> that is a buitiful perch....can someboday say pot belly!!!!:lol:


Yeah she's a Fattie just like I like my women!:lol:


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

I doubt if anybody is gonna top that spec posted on the other thread.

Now that is a panfish that would require a helluva pan...


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

These are from the Fall but the 3 on top of the 7 gallon blue bucket are some dandies!


----------



## fishonbb (Dec 24, 2004)

*Ok lets not declare a winer but how 'bout a winner:lol: . Spell check*


----------



## Jigawhat (Dec 21, 2004)

Here was my biggest for the year. The camera doesn;t do it any justice. This gill had some great color!







[/IMG]


----------



## Hi Ho Silver_Joe (Aug 4, 2003)

Well... I never called it my panfish before but.... I have the biggest one. :lol:


----------



## superfishingfreak (Feb 1, 2006)

i vote for the prple gills  they beat mine by quite a bit:lol: where are you fishing at outdoorsman  ??


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Hi Ho Silver_Joe said:


> Well... I never called it my panfish before but.... I have the biggest one. :lol:


Imagination!:sad:


----------



## MrBluegill (Dec 8, 2005)

wow! tho's perch in the bucket are crazy...i wish i had fishing skills like you!!!:lol:


----------



## Outdoorsman17 (Dec 28, 2005)

Here's a couple big perch my dad and I got this winter. His perch was 14 3/4" and mine was 15 1/8".


----------



## Snocross418 (Feb 16, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## MrBluegill (Dec 8, 2005)

holly perch!!! thos are huge!!! great gob guys!


----------



## rockfordredneck (Dec 1, 2004)

nice perch!!!


----------



## younggun7 (Nov 25, 2005)

this year i caught a 15in crappie:fish2:
try to get a pic


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

The walleye is 16 3/4". The smallest crappie was 10"


----------



## MrBluegill (Dec 8, 2005)

very nice fish i dont know if we should concider walleye as panfish but the crappie for shure what was the largest of the batch???


----------

